# How to hold pattern while knitting



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

The worst part about knitting for me is figuring out how to hold individual pages of a pattern while knitting. I would luv to hear how you all do this? What is your secret?
I usually knit with my feet up on a sofa. If I put the pattern on the table, I have to keep getting up to see it. If it is on my lap, it falls off while I am knitting.
Can't wait for your responses.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I also knit with my feet up on the sofa.
I use a TV Tray next to me...has my scissors, needles, pattern, paper and pen for notes...And my coffee (or whatever).


----------



## Gemfire (Jul 18, 2011)

I put mine on the arm of my recliner...and have to pick it up off the floor quite often.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Mine goes on the sofa next to me. Rarely falls off.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I always photocopy the pattern. Then I can fold it, write notes, note where I stop and start, and whatever else I want. I have a table right next to my chair so everything is easy access. But the copy of the pattern is essential. If I stop working on the project for some reason, the pattern goes with it. I never lose my place.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

I sit on couch and have a magnetic board with pattern and row counter beside me.Magnetic strips come with it so I use one to keep track of where I am.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have a mission style chair - the arms are wood and flat. I use one of these stands and sit it on the chair arm:
http://www.joann.com/folding-stand-for-patterns-graphs-more-/prd11995/
and a magnetic board to prop up my pattern.

If the pattern is from a book or mag, I photocopy it.

I don't bother using a magnetic strip to hold my place in the pattern, I usually use a yellow sticky note. You can move it around a lot before it looses it's sticky-ness.


----------



## chrissyf (Jan 21, 2012)

i clip my pattern to the front of a three ring binder and stand it up leaning on the center piece of my recliner couch. The center piece has storage and cup holders that is what i lean the book/binder on. tpo the left of my side of the couch is a three shelf wooden thing thaty holdes much yarn, my tupperware containers of finished small things, crochet thread in small sizes, sewing kit, my vase with scissors knitting needles and crochet hooks, three canisters with buttions, ribbon flowers, extra hooks, the interchangable pieces for my favorite crochet hook.My laptop is on the top shelf on a lap desk.the case with the knitting needles that belonged to my great grandmother. Then small tupperware containers with pins, sewing needles, crochet stitchmarkers, knitting stitch markers, my clock radio two yarn catalogs and my ibuprofin. I never have to get up for anything


----------



## butterscotch555 (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a similar set up to Chrissyf in that everything I need is right near me, but I always seem to be able to lose anything without having moved from my spot for hours. Usually it's my scissors. 

As to patterns if it is one that will let me change it into a text document, I do that and put blank lines between each line of the pattern and will use a bigger font, all to help me see the individual rows a little easier.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

I sit on the couch with the magnetic board with my pattern on it beside me.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

If it's not a PDF file, I scan it and convert it to one. Then I use an App on my Galaxy tablet called RepliGo Reader to view it. I can add text boxes for notes to remind me where I left off and need to start again. I also like to draw a box around the row I'm working, then I just move the box up the rows as I go. I prefer charts but this also works well with written patterns. The app costs $4.99 but has been worth every penny...and I seldom ever buy apps!

In this photo you can see the green box I drew around the row.










Sorry for the size of the photo. :roll:


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

LOL!!!!! I sit with my feet up on the table in front of my couch when at home. I have the pattern on my lap ans since it is in a sheet protecter slides off my lap. But when I get fed up with it falling I just place it on the end table next to me. I only try to keep the pattern on my lap when it is a pattern I have to keep track of for each row.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> I have a mission style chair - the arms are wood and flat. I use one of these stands and sit it on the chair arm:
> http://www.joann.com/folding-stand-for-patterns-graphs-more-/prd11995/
> and a magnetic board to prop up my pattern.
> 
> ...


LOL!! I use sticky notes also for keeping track of rows I am on. Works good and I also put notes on that sticky note if I have to stop for somereason like having to go potty ir answer the phone I write down what row I stopped at.


----------



## chrissyf (Jan 21, 2012)

oh and i use eraseable highlighters to highlight the row i just finished with a sticky note under the one i am working on. I love my erasable highlighters especially for graphs...filet crochet which i design. I do put some patterns on my NOOK Color but right now it is being naughty and won't sync with my comnputer so i can only download directly to it in PDF format.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

I keep all patterns in progress on a clipboard. Like others, I copy or print every pattern so that I don't mess up the original.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

I've got a standard size clipboard and used wide tape on the back to hold a string which I tied to a pen. It's a lot harder to lose it or have it walk off that way(wink wink).It goes onto my homemade table {a see through tote full of yarn with a tablecloth on top}.On that sits a beautiful large covered box with all the tools. Then I prop the clipboard behind a cup or glass of whatever I'm drinking. I can tilt it whatever way is easiest to see. Works for me! That all sits in front of a window since I really like natural light whenever I can get it.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

chrissyf said:


> oh and i use eraseable highlighters to highlight the row i just finished with a sticky note under the one i am working on. I love my erasable highlighters especially for graphs...filet crochet which i design. I do put some patterns on my NOOK Color but right now it is being naughty and won't sync with my comnputer so i can only download directly to it in PDF format.


I didn't kow that there were eraseable highlighters. Am I behind the times? Thanks you for your tip also. I ahve learned so much on this site. Everyday is a learning expirence when I come on here.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I like to make a copy of the pattern and make notes on it as I go. If I find an error in the pattern I mark it in the original though.


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

What about an artists easel near your chair. The also have a light that has a magnifier and a clip to hole your pattern and I believe they are called the Day Lights. I have seen them at a local sewing machine store and I think Joanne's Fabric also sells them.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

usually on the couch,feet up, pattern in my lap, and both of our Bassets tucked up on each side of me.....


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

marimom said:


> The worst part about knitting for me is figuring out how to hold individual pages of a pattern while knitting. I would luv to hear how you all do this? What is your secret?
> I usually knit with my feet up on a sofa. If I put the pattern on the table, I have to keep getting up to see it. If it is on my lap, it falls off while I am knitting.
> Can't wait for your responses.


I knit in a recliner/chaise and have an end table next to me. My pattern is on the table with my coffee and knitting tools. As I knit, I write out steps of the pattern such as number of incr's and mark them off as I go along all along the way, one step at a time just keep a tally of where I am in pattern. My furniture arrangement is knitting-friendly. There's always been an unwritten rule at my house--that is my spot. Find yourself a landing spot but not there.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

At home is sit on the couch with my feet up. I usually put my pattern on the back of the couch (to my left) leaning against the wall. Depending on the pattern I might use a magnetic board with a strip. If it doesn't fit on that I use a sticky note. I have found that with the perpetual calendar (365 stitches) I use a magnetic bookmark (the kind that has 2 magnetic strips and folds in half) to follow the more complex patterns.


----------



## Karinza (Mar 12, 2011)

Go to Staples or Office Max or somewhere like that and get a typing stand. 

It holds the pattern straight and has an arm that you just keep moving down at you knit so you never lose your place. 

If it is a book I would type out the pattern on a word doc. then clip it on the typing stand.


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

Sitting in a recliner - feet up. cheap and cheerful way of stopping your pattern falling is to use a clothes peg and peg it trousers/skirt! works for me.


----------



## Shamrock (Jan 17, 2011)

I rewrite my pattern in Excel especially the ones that say
do this, this, repeat rows this and then do this, etc.

I can write all over the margins! LOL


----------



## Noreen M (Sep 29, 2011)

I sit with my feet up on a table in front of my chair,I have a folder that is also a clipboard, I stand it up and have photocopy of the pattern on it. I mark my rows and make notes, works well for me.


----------



## kandee (May 24, 2011)

I recently bought a magnetic blackboard and magnetic strip tape. I put my pattern on it and move the strip to keep my place. I knit in an easy chair with wide arms, so it is leaning up against the arm. This has been working quite well for more complicated patterns.....one had three different cables with different repeats, so I folded the pattern lined up all directions.....lifesaver!


----------



## sandra hughes (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi
I wear Bi-focals so when knitting I sit in a recliner with the feet raised-place a cushion on my upper legs and rest the pattern (currently intarsia type) against the cushion in front of me. then I can flick my eyes from knitting to pattern without moving a muscle.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Almost all my patterns are from websites so I do a quick copy paste to my OneNote app. and file it under working on projects on my laptop. I also print out a copy just in case my laptop is not accessible. I put it on my end table and change the color of the print after doing the row. I am usually sitting in my lazy boy, feet up and watching tv (multitasking)! After my project is completed, I can make notes directly on my laptop ie add who it was for, when it was made and yarn used. I make a back up copy on an external drive in case of a computer crash.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I have a big recliner and a computer table that tilts and I use sticky notes to peel off and move where I want to keep track.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

I am just amazed at the number of us who are actually up this early in the morning...i posted earlier how I hold a pattern while knitting...


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I sit on my lounge with my pattern by my side and if I need to read it I just pick it up and read then put it down again.


----------



## mes (Dec 27, 2011)

Office Max carries document holders for about $6. They are small and weighted. They are used to hold a few sheets of paper upright while you type. I use mine to hold my patterns while I knit.


----------



## SharLee (Feb 17, 2012)

marimom said:


> The worst part about knitting for me is figuring out how to hold individual pages of a pattern while knitting. I would luv to hear how you all do this? What is your secret?
> I usually knit with my feet up on a sofa. If I put the pattern on the table, I have to keep getting up to see it. If it is on my lap, it falls off while I am knitting.
> Can't wait for your responses.


I copy and enlarge just the pattern part and then put it in a picture frame, 8x10 or 5x7 depending on the size of the pattern. Sit it up on a table next to me, or if sitting on the sofa put it on top of a book to stable it. I can write on the glass notes or follow the pattern. That way I just have to glance over to follow it. I also sometimes safety pin the pattern to my pant leg, and just have to bend my leg to see it. ( get my exercise that way, lol) I usually have more than one project at a time going, so I always pin a copy of the pattern to the item with a safety pin or clip type clothespin.


----------



## eredics (Mar 29, 2011)

A folding music stand right next to your chair or arm of couch. The kind of stand students use for practicing at home! Works great for counted cross stitch also. Holds scissors and pencil also.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

On the arm of my recliner


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

Many years ago I purchased a clear acrylic cook book holder, (not cooking much lately), it holds the individual pages or a book. Would like to get a new one but have not been able to find one.


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

I have a daylight lamp and magnifying lens by the side of my chair and it has a bendy arm attached that has a clip on the end. I fasten my patten in the clip. Holds it safe at just the right height.


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

Love all these ideas! I have a magnetic board great for working charts, which I set up on a small artist's easel (about 18" and sturdier than the ones in the crafts section). A small tray table beside my chair has room for the easel, a note pad, scissors and a pencil... and I'm good to go!


----------



## Catmom2 (Jan 30, 2012)

I use an ereader.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I photo copy the pattern I'm working on, I use an inexpensive clipboard which rest on the arm of my recliner, have an end table on the side on that I have a desk organizer thing that holds my Kindle, pens, glasses, etc. the bottom shelf I have magazine organizer that I have my knitting books and notebook full of printed out patterns. I keep my WIP and extra supplies in a drum style knitting tote, UFO's are in a reusable store bag that tucks neatly under the table if I need to tidy up before company arrives. My lap top also fits on the bottom shelf of the table, add my coffee (use a screw on lid style cup, keeps coffee hotter and less spills)


----------



## Sparrowface (Dec 23, 2011)

I have a music stand which holds single sheets or books open, very versitile as it folds up also can alter the height and angle


----------



## jelver (Dec 4, 2011)

The solution to losing your scissors is to use a pair of small scissors and make a chattelaine to hang around your neck. I do this in the car so I don't lose them. Mine happen to be the collapsible type so, when they are not in use, the points are covered. It takes about a yard of baby width ribbon to do this unless you like a wider one. Whatever length fits you. You need to have some leeway to take the scissors to your project. If you need a photo, I can manage that (I think).


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I like to use a magnetic board with magnetic strips and usually keep this on my lap. I use little post-its to write various notes and on another sheet like to write down what was the last row I worked on if I am not using a counter.
Sue


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

mine is in ring binder, layin on foot stool I just lean over and read


----------



## kandy (Feb 20, 2011)

I blow up the pattern and slip it into one of the clear plastic receipe holders...it stands up and I can blow it up enough so I can see over my two dogs who also have to sit on my lap when I knit.....


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

Dang! All these great tips, now if i can figure out how to get a beer without getting out of my chair.....lol


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

I put mine in a word document on my laptop. As I finish a row, I highlight it on the pattern and save it. 

Keep the laptop on the loveseat right next to me. It makes it easy to keep track of where I am in the pattern, and since I use a mouse to do the highlighting, I can hold my knitting in my left hand and use the mouse in my right hand, then let go and go back to my knitting.


----------



## lornownillie (Nov 22, 2011)

this is what I use to hold my pattern. A friend made it for me. Hope the pics go through.


----------



## lornownillie (Nov 22, 2011)

this is what I use to hold my pattern. A friend made this for me. I love it.


----------



## lornownillie (Nov 22, 2011)

lornownillie said:


> this is what I use to hold my pattern. A friend made it for me. Hope the pics go through.


----------



## dogxtc (Nov 14, 2011)

I also photo copy the pattern so i can write all over it and to use it, i put it on a recipe book holder. I have a lamp with a magnfier inbuilt which i set up over the book holder and i can see from a distance what i am viewing.
mags


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

I do my knitting sitting on my great grannies settee. I bring a kitchen stool in to sit near the chair. It is at a height that is easy for me to see my pattern. I will not tell you of all the extra junk I have a round me..LOL Many cups that I never remember to remove, magazines, seed catalogs. Oh and a Dark Chocolate bar is always near me. Good for the heart you know!


----------



## craftylady49 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm very nearsighted and have to hold pages to read very close to my face. Instead of all that bother, I write the pattern in large letters I can read off pages set next to me, along with my bag of tools.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> I always photocopy the pattern. Then I can fold it, write notes, note where I stop and start, and whatever else I want. I have a table right next to my chair so everything is easy access. But the copy of the pattern is essential. If I stop working on the project for some reason, the pattern goes with it. I never lose my place.


I do the same, copy it and sometimes enlarge it. Then I can fold it but I also put it on a small magnetic sheet (5 x8") and have bar magnets to keep my place.


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> LOL!!!!! I sit with my feet up on the table in front of my couch when at home. I have the pattern on my lap ans since it is in a sheet protecter slides off my lap. But when I get fed up with it falling I just place it on the end table next to me. I only try to keep the pattern on my lap when it is a pattern I have to keep track of for each row.


Ditto


----------



## busiucarol (Dec 12, 2011)

That's my trick also.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

I make photocopies so I can mark up where needed. Hubby also
built me a nice little stand that I can clip to, attach one of those
small lights and put items like pencils, counter and stitch markers
in. He enjoyed doing it and sure makes it easier for me too!


----------



## Jean 45 (Dec 7, 2011)

marimom said:


> The worst part about knitting for me is figuring out how to hold individual pages of a pattern while knitting. I would luv to hear how you all do this? What is your secret?
> I usually knit with my feet up on a sofa. If I put the pattern on the table, I have to keep getting up to see it. If it is on my lap, it falls off while I am knitting.
> Can't wait for your responses.


I use a music stand beside my chair. Then I don't have to pick up my pattern. You can adjust it to eye height. If my pattern is just a page I use a frig magnet to hold it up. Some stands won't attract a magnet so I have used a cookie sheet. A bar magnet from the craft store can be placed on the line of your pattern or section so you don't have to scan the pattern to see where your are.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

lornownillie said:


> this is what I use to hold my pattern. A friend made this for me. I love it.


You have a great friend!


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

I keep my patterns in sheet protectors on a clipboard. I use dry erase markers to check off rows I've done. When I've finished the pattern I wipe off my marks and put it in a notebook.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Magnetic board with magnet strips - I guess originally designed for cross stitching. I just lay it in my lap or the arm of the sofa.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

It is amazing how many different routes we take to get to the same place. 

I chart everything I knit (in MS Word), downloaded a knitting graph, (so the row spacing is proportional) use my own symbols for each stitch or stitch change, highlight each row in a different color, make a blank table below the pattern so I can put a check for each row I complete. I picked up a small clip board and put my own magnet sheet on it. I have photo of the pattern on the back of the clip board held in place with the magnet strip and the pattern on the front of the clip board again held with magnet strips. 

I also have my pen on a string attached to the clip board or the pen walks away and plays peek-a-boo. 

Sounds complicated but it is the easiest for me. I save all charts in a file box with any notes I made, as well as on the computer. That way I have a back up of all items I made (if my computer dies) or can grab a copy of a pattern to bring to my LYS to get supplies or if I am having a problem with what I am working on. 

I slip the clipboard between the cushions of the couch, or lean it against the dashboard of the car when my DH is driving.


----------



## breezy54 (Jun 7, 2011)

I use my Asus tablet, highlight as I go along. Tablet has a case that converts to a stand is I want to I can just set it on the table beside me along with all my other knitting needs. Most often the tablet is just beside me on the couch, handy and ready. Often I use the tablet to watch podcasts or listen to audio books while I am knitting as well so it is seldom far from my side.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

My pattern usually sits on the couch next to me. If it's a chart I use a magnetic cross stitch board. I always use post-it notes for keeping track of rows and/or repeats. I like to think post-it's were invented for knitters.


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

put it in a plastic looseleaf cover and use an old fashion clip board. that way does not fly away and has some weight to it.


----------



## mamastress (Feb 9, 2011)

Try a clear plastic sign or photo holder. The kind that stands on its own


----------



## pegmullen (Nov 18, 2011)

I have a plastic stand, similar to one you can get at Jo-ann. You can get it at Walmart or Staples. Mine doesn't fold down but it serves its purpose.
peg


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

Lots of good ideas here and I can't improve on any of them. What I do is keep my pattern on a clip board on a side table by my chair.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

One of those metal stands that typists used to use to place the document they were typing from on so they cold see it while typing. You'd have to put a TV table or end table or something beside your chair for the stand to sit on. The older typists stands had a wire on one side that could be put over the paper to keep it from sliding off.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I use a magnetic board to hold the pattern. You can find them in the needlepoint section at the craft store. They are used to hold needlepoint and counted cross-stitch patterns. I got mine at Hobby Lobby for about $5.


----------



## PiperMum (May 7, 2011)

I knit on the couch, facing out into the room mostly. I have a small table I put my laptop on for interruptions like checking KP, and I copy my patterns to keep the original clean. The copy goes into a plastic sleeve and that gets wedged under the edge of the laptop, which makes the pattern very accessible. I have also used a music stand - another successful idea.

When the pattern gets fussy... well, going around the heel of a sock, I tally on the notepad in my cellphone how many rows I've done. Or the decreases going down into the foot. But when I was working on the Rose Trellis Shawl, I used colored, removable/reusable tape to underline the row I was on. It worked, as long as the cat didn't decide pealing the tape off was a fun game made just for her.


----------



## maudeham (Jun 6, 2011)

Mine keeps falling off also. I like the magnetic clipboard idea but feel it would get too heavy for my lap. I also like the app idea. Will have to think about that. Have toyed with the idea of getting a Kindle which is smaller and transferring patterns to it.
Thanks for all of your good ideas.


----------



## adora (Jul 20, 2011)

I print out a sheet with my pattern, sit in my recliner with feet up then I put the pattern sheet on the arm of my recliner with a straight pin stuck through it so it doesn't fall off. Works for me !!!! :thumbup:


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

At home I keep the photocopy of the pattern page on an end table next to my recliner -- or if I'm on the sofa, on the cushion next to me.

In the car (while DH is driving, of course) I have the pattern in a clear page protector and I shut the top edge of it (or a ribbon attached to the top) in the glove compartment. That's the best position as it keeps it right in front of me and I only have to glance up a couple of inches to see the page. Wish I had a glove compartment in front of the recliner. :lol:


----------



## bboyc (Feb 6, 2011)

I keep my pattern next to me on the couch, with extra copies for notes and safety (not losing the pattern, the WORST, and put the yarn and needles with the pattern in a 2 gallon plastic bag between working on the project, and have the necessary supplies on the coffee table next to the couch, with my knitting kit with most of my supplies near.
Barb


----------



## Judymom (Oct 10, 2011)

I bought a copy holder at an office supply store, metal with a long thin magnet. It is like an easel and I put mine on the coffee table with the magnet under the line of the pattern I am knitting. I struggled for a long time knitting the same way before coming up with this solution. It works for me. Good luck and happy knitting.


----------



## diannecooper (Mar 1, 2011)

Where do you get erasable highlighters??I have never seen these!


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

Me, too. And generally, the pattern is in a plastic sheet from my three ring binder. Keeps it safe. Yellow sticky notes are nice because I can write something on it - should I have to stop at an important time and know I will forget something.


mirl56 said:


> I have a mission style chair - the arms are wood and flat. I use one of these stands and sit it on the chair arm:
> http://www.joann.com/folding-stand-for-patterns-graphs-more-/prd11995/
> and a magnetic board to prop up my pattern.
> 
> ...


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

I use the mag board and like long magnets really helps me.
I have a huge basket of yarn by my chair, a large vase that holds my needles, my is small  but has wrought iron that I hand my circular needles over! a small makeup pouch that has my lg needles, scisors , all the tiny items and my chair is wide enough that it goes right beside me. My husband calls it my nest! And I guess you could say it is. I've made it so I don't need to hop up every 5 minutes. Pattern alsways goes on the chair arm or mag board.


----------



## prettyladyknits (Jun 24, 2011)

I put mine on a small table that I have that will slide under the couch. That way the top of the table is right next to me. On the top I have a plate holder that I put the pattern in - it reminds me of how I used to stand up the steno book when I was transcribing my notes. I always have sticky notes that I use nearby. Thyis way I can always make changes and mark them down or mark where to start again when I come back.


----------



## ebbtide2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> If it's not a PDF file, I scan it and convert it to one. Then I use an App on my Galaxy tablet called RepliGo Reader to view it. I can add text boxes for notes to remind me where I left off and need to start again. I also like to draw a box around the row I'm working, then I just move the box up the rows as I go. I prefer charts but this also works well with written patterns. The app costs $4.99 but has been worth every penny...and I seldom ever buy apps!
> 
> In this photo you can see the green box I drew around the row.
> 
> ...


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

I also make a working copy and a magnetic board 
I use a easel to put the pattern and magnetic board on 
next to me 
Sharon


----------



## Jeaninem71 (Dec 19, 2011)

I put mine in a sheet protector on a clipboard and is usually on the arm of my chair. I use a sheet protector so that I can use a dry erase marker and make notes, hash marks, and mark off rows after I finish it. I can then erase and do it all over again. But as I was reading through some of posts I had an idea. I used to play the violin and used a music stand to hold my music sheets. Why not use it to hold my pattern? I could either keep it on the clip board or hold it in place with a clip to the stand. These are light, compact and fold up for traveling. 

I think there is also a product out there that is flexible and can clamp onto a table or something. I would have to search around to find it. If there isn't one there needs to be!


----------



## GrammyLinda (Oct 14, 2011)

I keep my pattern in the bag with the yarn I'm using. I use 3x5 cards, and write the pattern out row by row. Then I just have to move the card as I knit that row. For rows that repeat, I don't say do row 3 again, I just write it out again. When I quit for some reason, I just put a rubber band around the cards, and I know just where to start again. I can get 3 - 4 rows per card, and just cut them apart. About 4-5 lines are a good size.


----------



## maisey67 (Aug 30, 2011)

I take a cheap way. I take the 1 1/2 inch slabs of styrafoam that come as packing material in some packages and use those large thumb tacks to attach my photocopy. Those sticky notes keep my place on the pattern. I prop it up between myself and the arm of the sofa. Works for me.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

It's funny you should mention this. The other day was knitting and trying to hold a page on my lap, knit and follow the directions at the same time. I have a floor lamp beside me, which provides the light that I need. I got the bright idea to go and get some scotch tape.... low and behold... I taped the one page that I needed to the lamp pole and it works like a charm. You can stick 2 or 3 up and down the pole if you need too. So that is my story and I'm "sticking" to it. Happy Knitting!


----------



## Amozetti (Nov 22, 2011)

marimom said:


> The worst part about knitting for me is figuring out how to hold individual pages of a pattern while knitting. I would luv to hear how you all do this? What is your secret?
> I usually knit with my feet up on a sofa. If I put the pattern on the table, I have to keep getting up to see it. If it is on my lap, it falls off while I am knitting.
> Can't wait for your responses.


I always photo copy my patterns and use a magnetic board on the arm of my couch for the patterns that I have to mark off the finished rows. But for the easier patterns, I went to Staples and got an upright sign holder! I sit it on the side table by my couch, and all I have to do is glance over to see the pattern! (the holder is clear plexiglass and the pattern slides right in!)


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

I found a free app (Inkpad) from my verizon phone, you can type notes on it, you can cross out your notes and un-cross it as well. You can also sync what you have on the Inkpad to your computer, you have 4 free sync every 8 hours as well.

What I also do is whenever I saw a pattern I like on the internet, I will copy and paste the instruction onto the Inkpad on the computer, then sync to my phone.

When I knit, I lay my phone next to me and use the Inkpad to read the instruction. Very convenient. If you want to write notes on it, you can insert your notes right on the phone Inkpad, and then sync back to your computer as a backup.

The only bad part is I haven't been able to copy picture on the Inkpad, so I write down the link where I get the pattern, so I can search it on the internet.


----------



## 2sticksofwood (Oct 2, 2011)

I have an "lap table". Since it is portable I can use it over my lap while on the couch, in bed, in a chair...where ever. Works a treat...now they market them as laptop computer tables rather than breakfast in bed tables but they are the same and handy as the devil!! All my accouterments of my knitting are right there in front of me and the knitting itself is in the 3-4" gap between my body and the table. My kids bought it for me as a gift 25 yrs ago. Have used it ever since.


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

As said above - I photo copy the pattern but I also enlarge it. Most of the time I keep it on a stand next to my chair. That is also where I keep reference books incase I need them. It saves me trips down stairs where I keep my other hobbies. If using a graph pattern I may also redraw it on larger graph paper. It's eaiser to count the pattern stitches ,for me anyway. I know that seems like a lot of work but most of the time I also listening to books on tape and or watching Tv too.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

I bought this and it is wonderful. Sorry I can not get the picture to copy but look at the web site. Good luck and enjoy!




You Are Here: Home > Other Ergonomic Products > Document Holders > CH-3 Copy Holder
CH-3 Copy Holder
V-CH-3
CH-3-250.jpg

Click here to view larger image.View larger image.

FREE SHIPPING!

Features:

Copy holder mounts to the edge of desk with clamp.
Flexible arm allows for extension, rotation, and tilt of tray.
Designed for letter and legal sized documents.
Finish: Light Gray.


Base Price: $44.00
Base Price: $36.40 On Sale!

Quantity



If you have any questions about our products, please call 877-971-0151 or e-mail us at [email protected] Outside the U.S.? Call 704-543-7994.


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

LOL! I was thinking about asking the exact same question this week! I've been struggling with this a lot lately, as I'm knitting the Fiber Arts Clog pattern, and it requires stringent stitch counting. I'm to the point where I need to breakdown and get glasses, as I can no longer see my knitting WITHOUT readers, can't read the pattern WITH them, and can't see the writing on the TV no matter what.... sheesh!

Pattern on my lap falls off and immediately slips out of my armchair to the floor - maybe right, maybe left... who knows? Constant struggle to find it. The only "shelf" space I have is the two stacked fabric storage boxes I use to hide my stash... usually have my "tools" in plastic trays sitting on that. I'll have to find another place for tools to accomodate a pattern holder unless I can find the clip-on...



Jeaninem71 said:


> ...I think there is also a product out there that is flexible and can clamp onto a table or something. I would have to search around to find it. If there isn't one there needs to be!


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> If it's not a PDF file, I scan it and convert it to one. Then I use an App on my Galaxy tablet called RepliGo Reader to view it. I can add text boxes for notes to remind me where I left off and need to start again. I also like to draw a box around the row I'm working, then I just move the box up the rows as I go. I prefer charts but this also works well with written patterns. The app costs $4.99 but has been worth every penny...and I seldom ever buy apps!
> 
> In this photo you can see the green box I drew around the row.
> 
> ...


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

I scan the pattern into my laptop. Then I sit with the laptop on my knees with the pattern open on the screen and knit away. I use a post-it note if the pattern has many rows and move it down as I knit. I also keep a virtual post-it note on the screen to jot down what row I'm on if I have to leave my knitting.

I keep all my patterns on my laptop. Sooo much easier than trying to file the hard copies. If I'm taking my knitting with me, I just print off a copy. Sarah


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Linda6885-I'm with you. I always make a photocopy of my pattern. I keep a looseleaf notebook named "working copies". When finished making something, I put the photocopy in the working copy notebook. If I want to make that item again later, I already have the working copy waiting for me. That also gives me a "journal" of the things I've made. Plus, if a photocopy gets so messed up, dirty, scribled on, etc, I don't have a problem throwing it away and making a new one, something I would never do with a pattern book or purchased original.


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

Go to Office Depot or Staples and get a "letter/legal copy holder". (Mine is Fellows Workstation Plus")
Pull up a chair next to the couch and put your pattern in the copy holder. Put the copy holder on the seat of chair.
Fetch a cup of coffee (or whatever). Plop on the couch and KNIT-AWAY!


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

I bought a copy stand with magnets, at Staples, and it works great. Sits on my table next to my recliner and I can mark where I am with the magnets which are easier to move then sticky notes. I also use a copy of the pattern so I can make notes, write in corrections, etc.



marimom said:


> The worst part about knitting for me is figuring out how to hold individual pages of a pattern while knitting. I would luv to hear how you all do this? What is your secret?
> I usually knit with my feet up on a sofa. If I put the pattern on the table, I have to keep getting up to see it. If it is on my lap, it falls off while I am knitting.
> Can't wait for your responses.


----------



## reader (Jul 16, 2011)

I also use a clipboard and/or sticky notes, sometimes I write the pattern on a recipe card for easier reading.


----------



## cityfolk (Aug 21, 2011)

I had the same problem and solved it by re-purposing my cookbook stand. 

It has a clear vinyl front that leans against the book (or pattern in this case) to hold it in place and standing up so I can easily see. It also makes it easy to place and remove place markers because they pop easily off the vinyl.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Same here... if I am working on a pattern with a chart I use a magnetic board and it stays on the arm of the chair better.. If I am working on a pattern that I need to read each line until I can memorize it I put it in a clip board and then still I put it on my arm rest...I really like the idea of a tv tray.. we are going to rearange the living room and I will think about that when we plan it out.. right now the little end table get quite cluttered...


Gemfire said:


> I put mine on the arm of my recliner...and have to pick it up off the floor quite often.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have a " personal assistant" and his job is to stand beside the chair and hold the pattern, move the row maker and turn the page. LOL well it would be nice.
I have a cookie sheet and magnets to hold the pattern. I have alot of patterns copied. But the books will stand against the cooie sheet pan also.

Now don't you like the 1st answer better??? LOL
Hugs, Linda


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I always photocopy the chart or pattern and have it on a clipboard balanced on my lap. I have a magnetic board on the way that I am looking forward to using with magnetic strips. Now I'm using post'ems for each row. Deeknits method looks ideal but I don't have all those "gadgets."


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> If it's not a PDF file, I scan it and convert it to one. Then I use an App on my Galaxy tablet called RepliGo Reader to view it. I can add text boxes for notes to remind me where I left off and need to start again. I also like to draw a box around the row I'm working, then I just move the box up the rows as I go. I prefer charts but this also works well with written patterns. The app costs $4.99 but has been worth every penny...and I seldom ever buy apps!
> 
> In this photo you can see the green box I drew around the row.
> 
> ...


This is a fabulous idea!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

marimom said:


> The worst part about knitting for me is figuring out how to hold individual pages of a pattern while knitting. I would luv to hear how you all do this? What is your secret?
> I usually knit with my feet up on a sofa. If I put the pattern on the table, I have to keep getting up to see it. If it is on my lap, it falls off while I am knitting.
> Can't wait for your responses.


You forgot the part about the cat sitting in your lap as well.


----------



## marnita2 (Aug 9, 2011)

I use an old sheet music stand I found at a car boot sale. Height is adjustable and it folds away when not in use. Best thing since sliced bread!


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

I use a magnetic board with metal strip to mark were I am


----------



## MojoMa56 (Nov 29, 2011)

If you sit like me, with your back to the arm of the couch and legs extended out on the couch...this is what I do. Copy my pattern and place in plastic sheet protector. I then pin the sheet protector (either straight pin or safety) to the back of the couch or the afghan hanging there. That puts it right at eye level. I use white board (wipe off) markers to mark my place right on the plastic sheet protector. Works for me!


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

marimom said:


> The worst part about knitting for me is figuring out how to hold individual pages of a pattern while knitting. I would luv to hear how you all do this? What is your secret?
> I usually knit with my feet up on a sofa. If I put the pattern on the table, I have to keep getting up to see it. If it is on my lap, it falls off while I am knitting.
> Can't wait for your responses.


I use a music stand. Height adjusts, angle adjusts. I use one with a solid back; the folding style stand is not as sturdy.


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

butterscotch555 said:


> I have a similar set up to Chrissyf in that everything I need is right near me, but I always seem to be able to lose anything without having moved from my spot for hours. Usually it's my scissors.
> 
> As to patterns if it is one that will let me change it into a text document, I do that and put blank lines between each line of the pattern and will use a bigger font, all to help me see the individual rows a little easier.


Tiny Tip: Attach a small stuffed animal/doll/beanie baby to your scissors with a ribbon. They can't slip away so easily. I also attach my yarn needle to the scissors on a loop of yarn or ribbon so that I always have it secure and nearby. pj stitches!


----------



## Lhasa Apso (Jun 5, 2011)

First of all you need to say awake to keep the pattern on your lap. I use a metal pattern holder. You can purchase one at Michael's.


----------



## short1 (Sep 13, 2011)

I usually knit in my cloth recliner which has wide arms. I use a clip board to hold the pattern and a piece of velcro on the bottom of the board to keep it in place on the arm. It rarely falls off.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

JJMM88 said:


> I found a free app (Inkpad) from my verizon phone, you can type notes on it, you can cross out your notes and un-cross it as well. You can also sync what you have on the Inkpad to your computer, you have 4 free sync every 8 hours as well.
> 
> What I also do is whenever I saw a pattern I like on the internet, I will copy and paste the instruction onto the Inkpad on the computer, then sync to my phone.
> 
> ...


I expect that before long the "droid" will serve as a yarn swift, count stitches, measure gauge and sew the finished pieces together. Can't wait!


----------



## tatter (Apr 10, 2011)

I have an easel thing (I think it is used to set by your computer to read whatever you're typing, then I put a metal sheet on that with a magnet strip to keep track of where I am in the pattern. I have had mine for a long time but think you can find the metal sheet at a needlework shop and the easel thing at a office supply store. Hope 
this helps.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I LIKE LINDA 6885 IDEA THE BEST , I HAVE COPIED SOME PATTERNS THEN I ALSO IF I TAKE KNITTING SOMEPLACE, DON'T HAVE THE BIG PATTERN BOOK TO DEAL WITH , SAVE THE BOOK A LOT OF WEAR, I DID HOME CAR NITES FOR A LOT OF YEARS SO I NEEDED SMALL THINGS TO KEEP ME AWAKE, A BIG PATTERN BOOK DIDN'T WORK, COPY IT THEN WRITE ON IT WHAT EVER BUT SAVE IT. OR STICKY NOTES ATTACHE TO THE COPY NICELY ALSO.


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> If it's not a PDF file, I scan it and convert it to one. Then I use an App on my Galaxy tablet called RepliGo Reader to view it. I can add text boxes for notes to remind me where I left off and need to start again. I also like to draw a box around the row I'm working, then I just move the box up the rows as I go. I prefer charts but this also works well with written patterns. The app costs $4.99 but has been worth every penny...and I seldom ever buy apps!
> 
> In this photo you can see the green box I drew around the row.
> 
> ...


I usually knit sitting on my couch with the pattern either next to me or on the coffee table in front of me.

I recently got a ereader/tablet as a birthday gift and am very intrigued with trying to knit from a pattern on it, so thank you for this info.
I like to make a copy of the pattern so I can mark it up and also enlarge it so I can see better.
Being somewhat techno challenged (read OLD lol) I didnt understand how I could do that on the tablet.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

I use my lighted laptop desk I bought at Brookstone; love it! It is portable with a handle and suede base. There is a battery-operated light, and the desk top opens which allows storage of my needles, project, pattern in on on top, supplies, etc. There is also a cup holder on the desk top. A less expensive version of a computer laptop desk is available at Staples w/out the extra benefits; just a wood desk top with a cotton velvet tufted bottom; that's hubby's version! I'm actually going to be selling a new, second Brookstone laptop that I gave to my Aunt who recently passed.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

chrissyf said:


> oh and i use eraseable highlighters to highlight the row i just finished with a sticky note under the one i am working on. I love my erasable highlighters especially for graphs...filet crochet which i design. I do put some patterns on my NOOK Color but right now it is being naughty and won't sync with my comnputer so i can only download directly to it in PDF format.


I've never seen erasable highlighters. Where do you get them?


----------



## Manuella Pop (Mar 9, 2011)

I used to put mine too, on the arm of the recliner. I used a pin with a big head(the purl ones used for flower arrangements) and just poce thru my paper on to the recliner. Try that! It will never go on the floor again 


Gemfire said:


> I put mine on the arm of my recliner...and have to pick it up off the floor quite often.


----------



## Judymom (Oct 10, 2011)

That doesn't work with a lap dog. Some very good pointers here - that's why I just love this site.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for the tip on Joannes. My DH is on his way now to pick up the two that they have, one being like ten dollars more than the other. But I have to see which one works better. It is so difficult with a lace pattern and a cat that wants my full attention. I will let you all know my results.
from another Marilyn



mirl56 said:


> I have a mission style chair - the arms are wood and flat. I use one of these stands and sit it on the chair arm:
> http://www.joann.com/folding-stand-for-patterns-graphs-more-/prd11995/
> and a magnetic board to prop up my pattern.
> 
> ...


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow. What a wonderful idea. I will be getting a new phone (android) soon and will definitely add this app to it. But isn't it very small to read?


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I put mine patterns in a clear cook book holder - it holds the pattern upright making it easy to see and read - and then put the holder on my table next to me


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I really like the idea of a sheet protector. Now I use a marker on each row and print out a new sheet each time I need to use the lace chart.



Jeaninem71 said:


> I put mine in a sheet protector on a clipboard and is usually on the arm of my chair. I use a sheet protector so that I can use a dry erase marker and make notes, hash marks, and mark off rows after I finish it. I can then erase and do it all over again. But as I was reading through some of posts I had an idea. I used to play the violin and used a music stand to hold my music sheets. Why not use it to hold my pattern? I could either keep it on the clip board or hold it in place with a clip to the stand. These are light, compact and fold up for traveling.
> 
> I think there is also a product out there that is flexible and can clamp onto a table or something. I would have to search around to find it. If there isn't one there needs to be!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I could never use a "lap table" because I already have one. It has a name - Callie - and she is a calico cat. And she will sit on my pattern if it is on my lap or on the table!! Get the drift?



2sticksofwood said:


> I have an "lap table". Since it is portable I can use it over my lap while on the couch, in bed, in a chair...where ever. Works a treat...now they market them as laptop computer tables rather than breakfast in bed tables but they are the same and handy as the devil!! All my accouterments of my knitting are right there in front of me and the knitting itself is in the 3-4" gap between my body and the table. My kids bought it for me as a gift 25 yrs ago. Have used it ever since.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

First what do you mean by download a knitting graph? Do you mean the one that comes with a pattern or a new one. And where do you get the knitting graph. Do you put the colors and symbols on the computer? It sounds absolutely wonderful and definitly worth the time when working a complicated pattern.



pocono.carol said:


> It is amazing how many different routes we take to get to the same place.
> 
> I chart everything I knit (in MS Word), downloaded a knitting graph, (so the row spacing is proportional) use my own symbols for each stitch or stitch change, highlight each row in a different color, make a blank table below the pattern so I can put a check for each row I complete. I picked up a small clip board and put my own magnet sheet on it. I have photo of the pattern on the back of the clip board held in place with the magnet strip and the pattern on the front of the clip board again held with magnet strips.
> 
> ...


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Some of you must have the greatest eyes to be able to read from your phones!!



JJMM88 said:


> I found a free app (Inkpad) from my verizon phone, you can type notes on it, you can cross out your notes and un-cross it as well. You can also sync what you have on the Inkpad to your computer, you have 4 free sync every 8 hours as well.
> 
> What I also do is whenever I saw a pattern I like on the internet, I will copy and paste the instruction onto the Inkpad on the computer, then sync to my phone.
> 
> ...


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

If your pattern is in Adobe how do you enlarge it? Do Word charts enlarge because I have not been able to do it?



LittleKid said:


> As said above - I photo copy the pattern but I also enlarge it. Most of the time I keep it on a stand next to my chair. That is also where I keep reference books incase I need them. It saves me trips down stairs where I keep my other hobbies. If using a graph pattern I may also redraw it on larger graph paper. It's eaiser to count the pattern stitches ,for me anyway. I know that seems like a lot of work but most of the time I also listening to books on tape and or watching Tv too.


----------



## Judymom (Oct 10, 2011)

Same here. My eyes would not like reading that plus the battery would run down too fast wouldn't it?


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks All. Just think 9 pages and more to go I am sure. Ideas that I have and will be using are the holder from Joannes, plastic page protector, and I have to find erasable markers. Aren't we a great group?


----------



## sandi32205 (Jun 14, 2011)

I use a music stand I got at Walmart, since it is metal, just use magnets to keep pattern on it.


----------



## kandy (Feb 20, 2011)

Try it with TWO lap dogs......


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

I did not know about erasable highlighters either, but will look around at various stores and buy one.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I use magnetic boards.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

A few years ago I purchased an acrylic cookbook holder. You simply place the book between the acrylic and thre you go! I have tried so many different ways to work with single photo copied patterns and still haven't found the perfect solution. Reading this thread has given me some great ideas to try though.
Thanks ladies and gents for your creative ideas :-D


----------



## cyndie53 (Dec 22, 2011)

kyterp said:


> I bought this and it is wonderful. Sorry I can not get the picture to copy but look at the web site. Good luck and enjoy!
> 
> You Are Here: Home > Other Ergonomic Products > Document Holders > CH-3 Copy Holder
> CH-3 Copy Holder
> ...


http://www.ergostoreonline.com/ch-3.html


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I use a clip board with a stand on the back that my son made for me. I love it. It is the perfect slant for me to read and I use highlighters to mark where I have been.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

I brought a typing fram and it has different levels and is on a slant and it just sits on my knee


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I knit in my recliner and I have a music stand beside me with the pattern on it.


----------



## kwgold (Mar 11, 2011)

Like Colorado knits (page one of this thread), I've developed a system where I copy the pattern I'm working on, annotate with any highlighting or notes that I think will be helpful, put it in a heavy-duty plastic sheet protector, and usually put it on a clipboard. That way, I can stand it up against the arm of the chair in which I knit, and I keep a separate pad of paper and pencil nearby to mark rows as I complete them. Seems to be the best system I've found so far.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

If you have something to clamp onto this works well! I use it on my machine knitting table! 
http://www.joann.com/daylight-double-flexiclamp/prd24271/


----------



## DeeOdam (Feb 3, 2012)

I make a photo copy and clip it to a clip board. I like to check of my rows as I do them and it helps me know where I left off if I have to put it down for a time


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

I slip a copy of the pattern in a plastic sleeve and pin it to the afghan I have wrapped around my legs, or to my sweatshirt. Never falls off!


----------



## Marlys (Mar 15, 2011)

I put mine on my lap ( on top of the cat ) it stays there actually


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

marimom said:


> First what do you mean by download a knitting graph? Do you mean the one that comes with a pattern or a new one. And where do you get the knitting graph. Do you put the colors and symbols on the computer? It sounds absolutely wonderful and definitly worth the time when working a complicated pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The knitted rows and columns (stitches and rows) are not square, most we create in Word or Excl tables default to square, squares. I enter the information about I am doing, click create and a proportional graph will be created. pattern you want to do This is one source I have used http://knitting.about.com/gi/o.htm?zi=1/XJ&zTi=1&sdn=knitting&cdn=hobbies&tm=31&f=21&tt=4&bt=0&bts=0&zu=http%3A//jacquie.typepad.com/Charts/knitChart.htm

Sometimes I use their symbols sometimes I copy and paste the grid into Word and use my own symbols. Once the grid is created I copy and paste it into a word document where I highlight the rows and add columns and rows and number them. Change the size to 4"x6" and TA Da I am done

If having a proportional table is not important I just create a table and make it on my own.


----------



## Patsavage (Nov 4, 2011)

I put it on the floor so there is no chance of it ending up there by mistake


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I found an old music sheet stand at a garage sale (less than 5 bucks). I can raise or lower it to eye level, my scissors, yarn needle set on the small ledge. Perfect for me and very portable.


----------



## cpn321 (Apr 6, 2011)

I sometimes rewrite a pattern in a notebook or on an index card, row for row as I do it. Then if I have to repeat rows, I write down the row and put a diagonal next to it, each time I have to repeat it. 

Row 
1 /////
2 /////
3 /////
4 ///

If I use it to do the whole pattern again, I can check the diagonals off in a different color. I can also include notes about the size hook or needles, the yarn, and how long it took me to knit or crochet it.


----------



## ElegantDetails (Jan 2, 2012)

Amazing... This has been one of my favorite threads. I LOVE seeing how we all get to the same place. Thanks to everyone for ideas and tips.


----------



## Roseymae (Nov 23, 2011)

I have a stand that holds a lot of pages. Bought one of those magnet & metal boards that they use for cc. You can follow right along by just sliding the strips that come with the magnet board one line at a time. I usually make a copy of the pattern & put it in a plastic sleeve to take with me wherever I go. Rosey


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Judymom said:


> That doesn't work with a lap dog. Some very good pointers here - that's why I just love this site.


*chuckles* Judymom, Yes, my lap dog is a very good Pointer too! Just hard to knit over. *LOL*


----------



## kathy perry (Oct 19, 2011)

I photocopy then hang with closepin on lamp beside chair. Years ago while camping in the state of Tenn. Met a fellow camper who knit and she gave me a hair clip covered with felt to look like a mitten. this moves up and down the pattern just great, so Lady where ever you are thanks again.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Karinza said:


> Go to Staples or Office Max or somewhere like that and get a typing stand.
> 
> It holds the pattern straight and has an arm that you just keep moving down at you knit so you never lose your place.
> 
> If it is a book I would type out the pattern on a word doc. then clip it on the typing stand.


I use the same. Works for me.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Mine goes on the sofa next to me. Rarely falls off.


Mine, too.


----------



## Angel109 (Dec 6, 2011)

I have a pole lamp that came with a tray, an extra arm that has a magnifying glass and another arm that has a large clip for holding my pattern.


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

I just bought the magnetic folding board for Knit Picks and it stands on the table...


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

I usually sit on the sofa and knit. I put my pattern on the arm of the sofa so that it will be right under the lamp. I usually have my scissors, pen, and anything else I need on the other side of me on the sofa. Sometimes my pattern falls to the floor but not too much.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Galaxy, you must be my twin!! That is exactly how I do it too! Usually coffee there too.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I make a copy of the pattern and then use a clipboard to hold the pattern, usually on my left side away from the lamp. Since I cross stitch with the pattern on my left knee/leg it is natural for me to put the knitting pattern there also. I keep track of the rows with extra long document clips. They reach most of the way across the clip board so one goes above the current row and one goes below the current row. Works for me!

JanetLee


----------



## Joanne17 (Dec 30, 2011)

I put mine on my lap top cart and lean it against the lap top when it is open


----------



## Joanne17 (Dec 30, 2011)

I put mine on my lap top cart and lean it against the lap top when it is open


----------



## izitso (Mar 16, 2011)

I use a music stand. It works wonders can hold it in place with clothespins, even a book stand would work.


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

I put the instructions I'm using in a plastic page cover, place a piece of cardboard in page cover behind the instructions. 
If I am sitting in my recliner to knit (my favorite spot) 
I place a rolled hand towel behind and one in front.
This props and secures my page. This is very effective for charts as well.
Now if only Stanley (my little lap pup) would sleep somewhere other than between my legs. LOL
And it looks like you are getting lots of recommendations how to place your instructions.
Good Luck, Robin


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm keeping every thing on my iPad these days.


----------



## gibber (Feb 17, 2012)

I make a copy of the pattern - put it in sheet protectors then use a safety pin to attach it to the arm of my chair - never falls off! I use highlighter tape (best thing ever invented!) to keep track of the row I am on....works the best for me!


----------



## Roseymae (Nov 23, 2011)

I see where everyone finds a way to hold their patterns. These all sound great. Glad to see all the different ways to to the same thing. What an interesting group this is.


----------



## Betty Tustin (May 14, 2011)

:roll: Ditto for me! I pick up the pattern many, many times.


----------



## Lijnet (Oct 7, 2011)

Propped up in a recipe book-type holder, on the side table so that I just turn my head slightly to read it. Hands free to knit or crochet and never have to pick up pattern from off the floor etc.

My sister uses a (redundant) stand from her computer desk that she now has propped on the table beside her. It holds whatever pattern she is knitting, crocheting, hand quilting etc and the movable arm (like a see-through ruler) is able to be shifted up and down each row as required. Good for written instructions or charts.


----------



## BettyTampaBay (Jan 22, 2012)

I use a lap tray that has the soft beanbag filling on the underside. It has a clip on the topside to hold paper, which is where I put my instructions. It also has a groove on the top to place your pencil. I also use this for my lap top computer when I want to watch tv ans surf the internet at the same time. I have my feet propped up on my foot stool all the while. You can find this tray at WalMart in the electronics section and it costs about $25.00.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I put my instructions in a plastic badge holder (like a small ziplock bag) and pin it to the project.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I put my instructions in a plastic badge holder (like a small ziplock bag) and pin it to the project. 
Sorry, I clicked twice.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

SOFTARLV-The badgeholder is a really good idea. I've got a ton of them from my days of working at Disneyland. I think I'll pull a few out and throw them into my knitting bag. A small ziploc bag would probably work as well. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I use a small wooden table top easel to hold my magnetic board which holds the pattern. I use the clear magnetic strip with a red line to hold the pattern to the board as well as to help me keep track of where I am in my knitting. Easel folds and is light weight.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Mine goes on the sofa next to me. Rarely falls off.


Mine, too.


----------



## Karinza (Mar 12, 2011)

My problem is not the beer, I will train the dog for that (saw it done on youtube). I want to know how to get someone else to go pee for me after the beer.


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

My beloved son cut me a board that reaches across the arms of my recliner. The board is 14 inches wide, perfect for my laptop, knitting pattern, remote, yarn bowl, etc. I covered the board with contact paper so there is not fear of wood splinters snagging the yarn. 

I keep my patterns in those plastic page protectors and in 3 ring binders. I use those metal boards and magnets I used when I used to do counted cross stitch to keep my place on the pattern. The metal board slides in the plastic page protector. When I need to take my knitting with me, the closed binder keeps the magnets, etc., in place. 

With the board up on the arms of my chair, HRH Miss Sophie, Queen of the Universe, my Jack Russell Terrier, can still lay by my side, covered with her favorite blanket. The yarn doesn't fall on her and keep her from her precious sleep. She's a total Diva. Whatever it takes to keep the Queen happy.

I'm a lucky girl!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

grandday said:


> I sit on couch and have a magnetic board with pattern and row counter beside me.Magnetic strips come with it so I use one to keep track of where I am.


Yes, that is what I use.
Happy knitting.


----------



## FyberSpace (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a halogen low voltage lamp next to my chair and I use a springy clothespin to clip the pattern to the lampshade. I fold up the pattern first so it's right on the area of the pattern I need it to be. It's always where I point my lamp and is really easy to see!


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

I haven't read all of the responses but my easy way is to photocopy the pages and then pin it directly to the arm of my recliner with quilting pins.


----------



## C0RRiN3 (Jan 27, 2012)

try a cookbook holder. Works great for me, if u dont have one, thrift store! I found a nice one for a 1.50. :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## Maillady (Nov 18, 2011)

My niece gave me a cook book stand for Christmas and the first thing I thought of was standing up patterns on it. Works great so far, to my left under the floor lamp that has one light aimed over my shoulder, sitting on top of a firewood box. To my right an end table with everything else I need.


----------



## Carmel Rachels (Feb 23, 2011)

I purchased a cheap clip board and place it on my TV tray table which I keep by my chair. Don't have a couch anymore so have to settle for a swivel round chair that was giving to me. I use a holder which is used to hold up a cookbook or what ever you need to prop up. Like a plate for display and it works out just fine.


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

marimom said:


> The worst part about knitting for me is figuring out how to hold individual pages of a pattern while knitting. I would luv to hear how you all do this? What is your secret?
> I usually knit with my feet up on a sofa. If I put the pattern on the table, I have to keep getting up to see it. If it is on my lap, it falls off while I am knitting.
> Can't wait for your responses.


I use large size index cards for patterns with more than 3 rows.
With a medium point black marker, I write each row and mark it (RS), (WS) and leave a space in between each row. I place a large paper clip on the row I am working on. This has worked for me for over 30 years and I never have to be concerned about what row to work on. Hope this helps.


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

I am surprised that so many of you knit while leaning sideways. Your backs must get very twisted!

I knit sitting straight up, with the patterns in front of me - either held up by a book rest, or a hodler like the last one llisted above (Carmel Rachels)

Music stands are good but they are usually at one side of the knitter (again, twisted spine)) I have been told I have a slight case of scoliosis (?spelling).

Back straight, feet raised, head up - and fewer visits to a chiropractor!


Grosvenor,Lindfield, Australia


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

Karinza said:


> My problem is not the beer, I will train the dog for that (saw it done on youtube). I want to know how to get someone else to go pee for me after the beer.


Yeah, that too!


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

Bought one of those plexiglas steno stands where the pattern slides right into the slot to keep it upright and stable. This gives me the overall picture of the part I'll be working on or the whole piece. I always have a photocopy(big print) of any part of the pattern that has repeats or anything that needs to be oounted; I mark this up and leave the pattern clean for next time. So I'm working from 2 copies of the pattern. When it's all done, I staple the 
"working sheets" to the clean copy so I'll be able to look back on what I've done.


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

put mine on the arm of the upolstered chair and stick a straight pin trough it - never falls of :thumbup:


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

acourter-I so understand how it is with the Queen! I have King Fudgie, Prince Seltzer (my two Boston Terriers), and Princess Cornelia (or as we call her-Corn Dog-my Poodle/Schnauzer rescue). By the time the "Royal Family" get themselves up and situated on the loveseat and wrapped up in their blankets, there's barely any room for me. Got to love them!!!


----------



## Carmel Rachels (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes you are correct. I do have to twist to read my instructions but I have no choice. It is the way I have my set up in the living room. I like to do my knitting while watching the TV. But since the chair swivels It is not a problem for me only a pain in the neck. I try to elevate my feet as much as possible for my swollen ankles due to my ankles turn in when I walk. I am under the care of a podiatrist and am waiting for corrective shoes to use with the braces he has ordered for me. I have tendenitis in my left foot along with arthritis which is causing the swellen. Since I favor my right foot, it too has become swollen.
I am doing okay by it when no hurting. I was able to go
bowling yesterday for the first time in over a year. Had alot of fun...and really enjoyed myself.


----------



## julielovespurple (Dec 21, 2011)

I like to sit in a big chair and have a low music stand next to me with the pattern; of course this isn't very good if you don't have a music stand, but it works pretty well for me. Some simpler patterns I just keep next to me in my binder.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

:-D You are so right!



Karinza said:


> My problem is not the beer, I will train the dog for that (saw it done on youtube). I want to know how to get someone else to go pee for me after the beer.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Check into "Adjustable document holders". Here is a link to the one I bought and it solved all of my problems. Good luck!!

http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/eca_2196_13686318


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

denisejh said:


> acourter-I so understand how it is with the Queen! I have King Fudgie, Prince Seltzer (my two Boston Terriers), and Princess Cornelia (or as we call her-Corn Dog-my Poodle/Schnauzer rescue). By the time the "Royal Family" get themselves up and situated on the loveseat and wrapped up in their blankets, there's barely any room for me. Got to love them!!!


Oh My Gosh!! Could be at my house! We also have a Boston, Mr. Peterson. He's a giant! I'm not kidding. He weighs in at almost 40 pounds. Champion, our Sheltland Sheepdog, Pug, Poodle mix, rounds out the Court for Her Highness!


----------



## eredics (Mar 29, 2011)

Are your cats Tokinese?


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

marimom said:


> Wow. What a wonderful idea. I will be getting a new phone (android) soon and will definitely add this app to it. But isn't it very small to read?


Actually, you can make the words smaller or larger by pinch or spread your fingers on the screen, you can also read it landscape.


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

Judymom said:


> Same here. My eyes would not like reading that plus the battery would run down too fast wouldn't it?


My phone battery last me at least 8 hours to use before re-charging.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

acourter-How's Mr. Peterson's back knees. Both my Bostons were diagnosed with medial patella luxation-a very common problem with Bostons. Seltzer has had both kneed operated on (in 2001) and Fudge had one done (also in 2001). Both have done well since although Seltz is starting to have arthritis in the knees-so far not bad and we seem to be keeping it under control without medication. I keep them both a bit on the lean side-apx 25 lbs (they're both on the big side-Fudge is tall and Seltz is stocky and very muscular). Make sure they get enough excersize, feed them very healthy, etc. They're both seniors now-Fudge is my grumpy old man of 12 years and Seltz is my very sweet natured 11 year old. Corn is apx 5-6 years. She thinks the cat belongs to her!! Your babies are adorable!!!! Best to you all. Denise


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

Mr. Peterson's knees are good. We finally realized he and Champion were low thyroid, so we have them on meds and their weight is coming down. Pet feels better and is lots more active. He runs with me at the dog part now. Pretty funny. Grandma running with the bow legged dog! Neither of us will be signing up for a marathon anytime soon. My dogs eat very healthy. Treats are vegetables. They all love lettuce. Weird. Aren't our babies just more fun? Anne


----------



## Mari Lou (Dec 26, 2011)

My "knitting corner" is the end of our couch with a recliner. My endtable hold all the odds and ends I need on a tray so it can be moved with the little great grand kids come and a music stand holds the photocopied pattern in a plastic protector with the megnetic board. Extra circular needles can be hung on it too. My husband only has use of one arm/hand so he uses another music stand to hold his magazines or books. They are very handy.

Mari Lou


----------



## MeeMee1010 (Oct 10, 2011)

I always make a copy so I can write on it. I have a binder with copies of patterns I know I'll share or use again myself


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Anne-Yep! They're the best. Like you, my babies get fruit and vegie's for treats, Steamed broc is a favorite as well as apples, steamed sweet potato,strawberries, and blueberries. A handful of blueberries and a nap is just about the most perfect in life to them. Denise


----------



## sharonjohnson (Aug 11, 2011)

I sit on my recliner and put a a photo copy on my dog who is always on there too so he might as well make himself usefull.


----------



## Carmel Rachels (Feb 23, 2011)

This is how I do my knitting if not in the car on the way to some event or to visit my daughters.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

acourter said:


> Mr. Peterson's knees are good. We finally realized he and Champion were low thyroid, so we have them on meds and their weight is coming down. Pet feels better and is lots more active. He runs with me at the dog part now. Pretty funny. Grandma running with the bow legged dog! Neither of us will be signing up for a marathon anytime soon. My dogs eat very healthy. Treats are vegetables. They all love lettuce. Weird. Aren't our babies just more fun? Anne


Alas, mine cannot have vegetables. If they get very many, or eat too much grass or weeds in the yard, they throw up. Vet says too much veggies. I had to switch from Beneful dog food, which I thought was supposed to be really good, to a high protein dog food. When they eat grass, I have to give them Xantac! *LOL* (Executive Ulcer medication!)


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

marimom said:


> The worst part about knitting for me is figuring out how to hold individual pages of a pattern while knitting. I would luv to hear how you all do this? What is your secret?
> I usually knit with my feet up on a sofa. If I put the pattern on the table, I have to keep getting up to see it. If it is on my lap, it falls off while I am knitting.
> Can't wait for your responses.


As probably many have said, I copy it or if it is a short pattern I write it out on an index card.
Much easier to work with.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Dowager-Can they at fruit-most dogs love fresh fruit. Blueberries are VERY healthy for dogs-some of the premium dog food contains blueberries. Does your dog react badly to cooked vegies as well as raw?. Mine don't like raw but love steamed. Keep in mind-for my dogs, these are treats which they don't get lots of.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

denisejh said:


> Dowager-Can they at fruit-most dogs love fresh fruit. Blueberries are VERY healthy for dogs-some of the premium dog food contains blueberries. Does your dog react badly to cooked vegies as well as raw?. Mine don't like raw but love steamed. Keep in mind-for my dogs, these are treats which they don't get lots of.


Don't know about fruit. Don't buy much fruit as it's so expensive, and never thought to offer it to the dogs. I am assuming they can't tolerate fresh veggies either, as those in commercial dog foods like Beneful are cooked aren't they?


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Dowager-Well that makes sense!. Didn't even think about the dog food being cooked in the processing. I think my brain went into low function mode after having a major struggle with my Nook ereader this afternoon. Gave myself a little knock to the head for stupid. Sorry!


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

Mine will eat veggies in any form, but prefer raw. However, they are not wild about fruit in any form. Every now and then HRH will eat a bit of apple, but it has to be peeled. Queens are very selective. I was told that grapes are very bad for dogs, they can damage their kidneys or something. I don't have to worry about mine eating them. I have dropped grapes on the floor and they sit and look at them roll around the floor like they are robot bombs or something. Blueberries, they put in their mouth and spit right out on the floor, undented.

HRH will go out in the yard and eat anything she can get in her mouth, but turn her Royal nose up at food that is good for her. Go Figure!!

I feed my pack Science Diet - the Weight loss variety as we all (me included) need to keep an eye on our weight. The boys, while they are not gaining weight, they aren't dropping it very fast.


----------



## Lucilu (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi,
I use a clip board that I purchased at WalMart. It works
really good for me. I keep it on my lap or on the chair.
I also have a pencil attached so if I need to check off rows it stays put.


----------



## newmansbest (Nov 20, 2011)

I knit sitting up in my bed


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

When my crew dogs and cats alike want veggies the dogs love carrots. My y cats are gardeners lol I can't keep a house plant unless it's hanging very high, I give mine the dark green tops from my romain lettuce when I'm makeing my salads.


----------



## Judymom (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh, what healthy animals you have in Knitting Paradise land. Unfortunately, my toy fox terrier will only eat veggies if they have ranch dip on them. But she is trim and lively at 12. She is my constant companion even if she makes knitting a challenge. Always in my lap or at my leg wanting to get on my lap. She will finally settle for the blanket next to me - under it! What a wonderful and helpful site. Living in Colorado sure gives me plenty of knitting time.


----------



## Sharonknits (Feb 9, 2011)

I also use a magnetic board with long strip magnets. But the stand I use is a wrought iron picture stand that collapses for storage, found it at a garage sale. It works great but is quite heavy for lugging to my knitting group each week. I'm on the lookout for something lighter weight. Great tips on this thread!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

acourter-I've heard the same about grapes-some kind of acid in the grapes that's bad for the babies. I make homemade dog biscuits for mine (that way I can control salt, fat, etc) and I put pureed steamed vegies, blueberries, etc into the dough. Cut out little tiny bone shaped biscuits or little treats and bake them til they're hard. The royal family loves them (including the cat) and they are getting healthy snacks.


----------



## Maggie70 (Feb 16, 2011)

I also use a magnetic board but I put it on a clip board, no matter where I put it--it stays. It came with a magnetic ruler I can move row by row.


----------



## Oldies (Feb 3, 2012)

I make a copy of my pattern and slip it into a plastic sleeve. If I have to mark the pattern I do it on the copy so I don't mess up the one in my book. I put in onto my magnetic board & hold it there with magnets. I bought my board which is metal at Walmart & it came with a magnet which is also a magnifier. I put it right on my lap. 

Oldies


----------



## harbin (Sep 16, 2011)

I do the same, and it works very well for me.


----------



## MeeMee1010 (Oct 10, 2011)

What a great idea!


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

denisejh said:


> acourter-I've heard the same about grapes-some kind of acid in the grapes that's bad for the babies. I make homemade dog biscuits for mine (that way I can control salt, fat, etc) and I put pureed steamed vegies, blueberries, etc into the dough. Cut out little tiny bone shaped biscuits or little treats and bake them til they're hard. The royal family loves them (including the cat) and they are getting healthy snacks.


I have a great birthday cake recipe I make for our dogs birthdays. It has lots of carrots, wholewheat flour etc., and iced with plain yogurt.

I have a bone cookie cutter, but have never made cookies. What a SLACKER!!! Think I will try that tomorrow. Thanks for the prod!!


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

grandday said:


> I sit on couch and have a magnetic board with pattern and row counter beside me.Magnetic strips come with it so I use one to keep track of where I am.


I use a magnetic board, too, as necessary.

There are several sizes - usually can be found with cross-stitch supplies.

And, I also photocopy the pattern, using a yellow marker to showcase the # of stitches , and their increases, decreases etc for the size I'm making.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

marimom said:


> The worst part about knitting for me is figuring out how to hold individual pages of a pattern while knitting. I would luv to hear how you all do this? What is your secret?
> I usually knit with my feet up on a sofa. If I put the pattern on the table, I have to keep getting up to see it. If it is on my lap, it falls off while I am knitting.
> Can't wait for your responses.


I take the whole couch, Dudley get's the other one, I mark my row's with a paper clip, work's for me, until some one come's over, then I have to move the cat.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

That paper clip is a good idea,I'll have to try it when I use paper.


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

Urith, I like the paper clip idea also. I will try it. Thanks.


----------



## Carmel Rachels (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh, now why didn't I think about that. I do have something like that in an unfinished cross stitch I was doing. Bet it is in my sewing room somewhere in a bag in the corner. So many answers for this question. Copying the pattern is a good idea, so I won't need to take the whole instructions everytime I go somewhere.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

acourter-Oh, no cake for my royal family (even the healthy kind). They would expect it every day!!!!


----------



## arianna (Feb 13, 2011)

Love this one! Thanks Arianna


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

If I can possibly do it, I like to download patterns, I have fox it reader, when I download in that, you can make the letters as big as you need, and put a comment box so you can make a note of where you are in the pattern. 

So I just look at my computer screen. If you have a lap top, I have mine on a holder with a fan to keep it cool, put it on my coffee table. Feet up knit!

Or copy a paper pattern in large print, tape or tack it to a cutting board put books under it to prop it up to the right angle or tape it on to your laptop screen if you can.

Hope this helps


----------



## Cindylynn (Nov 25, 2011)

Good idea Dee! I'm going to look for the app! Love my tablet!


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Maggie70 said:


> I also use a magnetic board but I put it on a clip board, no matter where I put it--it stays. It came with a magnetic ruler I can move row by row.


Can you post a pic of that? sound's interesting.


----------



## GLG (Jul 25, 2011)

I make a copy of the pattern, I also sit in my recliner, with my sewing basket [has legs] with all the tools ie, tape, needles, scissors. Then I use a long quilting pin, and pin the copy to the arm of my chair. I have a good lite over my shoulder, yarn in a large bag, sitting on the floor on my left side. My lite is a glass round table, so I can have a beverage while doing my hand work. 
This is comfy, and I can even watch tv when the pattern is not complicating. Hope this helps.....I have arthritic knees, so I can lift the foot part and ice my knee at the same time. BTW, I'm 80 yrs old and still love doing hand work!

GLG


----------



## Franzeska (Nov 25, 2011)

I like to use a clothes pin and clip it to whatever is close...chair arm cover, pant leg.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I keep my pattern in a plastic sleeve with the pages I need facing out and change pages as I move along. I usually use a post it or flag and move it along the rows as I go.


----------



## MeeMee1010 (Oct 10, 2011)

I like that idea. Clean and orderly.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I keep my paterns in a plastic sleeve as well and open the pages I am copying, but I don't do post its as I know where I leave it each day.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

mavisb said:


> I keep my paterns in a plastic sleeve as well and open the pages I am copying, but I don't do post its as I know where I leave it each day.


Yes, not always necessary, depends on the pattern - and the day!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I agree if it is an intricate pattern, I say the row number three times in my head before I go to bed and funnily enough I remember it.

I was told years ago to say things three times as you jump into bed and you will remember it. I have done that on several occasions and believe it or not I do remember. I also tell my son what row I am up to and I still remember that way as well.


----------



## short1 (Sep 13, 2011)

I like to use a small index card clipped to my pattern to keep track of the rows and to make notes on in case I want to use the same pattern again.

I've read so many good ideas here that are worth trying and I think when you find one that works best for you, that's what you should stick with.


----------



## Judymom (Oct 10, 2011)

I use a row counter on my needle with all my projects. My memory isn't what it use to be and it just helps so much. But I will try saying something three times before I go to bed.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Judymom said:


> I use a row counter on my needle with all my projects. My memory isn't what it use to be and it just helps so much. But I will try saying something three times before I go to bed.


I have a friend who prints out a complex pattern stitch on a sheet of paper and folds it between lines. Whichever line is at the top is the line she stops on. I have used this, but the dog often messes up my folded page so I have gone on to different methods - without a dog this works really well! ;-)


----------



## debra rochner (Oct 14, 2011)

To remedy patterns falling off arm of chair/couch, stick a straight pin in the pattern into the arm of the chair/couch and it slip or do damage. I've been known to pin them to my pants leg too.


----------



## dogxtc (Nov 14, 2011)

i have a music stand and set that up to the side of me and can read from that, just a thought


----------

